# 240mm Honyaki Gyuto WIP



## Kippington (Sep 10, 2017)

Guys I'm having so much fun making knives, I need to post this thing before I finish it! :lol2:

*240mm Honyaki Gyuto in 1095*







The making of this knife has involved so many firsts for me. It's the longest knife I've made by far, the first honyaki (that didn't suck or outright fail), and this was heat-treated using an advanced hole-in-the-ground method instead of my usual forge style. This is also the first one I've made with my new 2x72" grinder.






I attempted to copy my limited experience of a Kato grind, but with added emphasis on a right-hand bias.

The hamon ended up a little too low. The knife is perfectly fine for me to use at work so it doesn't bother me much on this one, the next ones however...
It's made from 1095 and I'll be making a few more of these using up the same bar of steel before I move onto W2 and try to bring out the most from the hamon. I honestly don't think it's worth the effort to do it in 1095, so I'll use it for practice.






This is the best heat-treat I've ever done by _miles_. My old method of doing it in the forge was a pain in the ass, and the steel never came out as good as I'd like. I love to put my knives through some pretty vigorous testing post heat-treat, and this one has come through far better than any of my previous blades. It's still not perfect though, and I'll continue to work on my charcoal and water quenching. It's loads of fun and maybe sometime I'll do a video on it :biggrin:

I can't wait to start on the next one!


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 10, 2017)

Awesome can't wait to see more WIP...

And if you ever need a tester &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;.

Also if you don't mind me asking. Where did you get the 2 x 72 grinder?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 10, 2017)

That is a serious grind. I really really dig it. I see way too many grinds that are too thin for all around tasks and it appears like that one can perform but be forgiving at the same time.


----------



## valgard (Sep 10, 2017)

that one looks pretty nice!


----------



## Kippington (Sep 10, 2017)

labor of love said:


> That is a serious grind. I really really dig it. I see way too many grinds that are too thin for all around tasks and it appears like that one can perform but be forgiving at the same time.



Hell yes! The grind is thicker than I am used to, but it works damn well and I will continue to modify it.

I recorded some testing without a handle:

[video=youtube;jCj9fqEp6GU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCj9fqEp6GU[/video]

@malexthekid
The grinder is a Fire Pants Fabrication Co. 2hp 3 phase variable speed, it cost me a bit of dosh. It's not as powerful as I thought it would be. At full power I can stop it with a piece of metal held up by a magnet.
I'm always up for constructive criticism from knowledgeable people. Maybe I'll send it your way soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 10, 2017)

Wow! That grind's come a long way since I last saw it - the edge was only marginally thinner than the spine. Great work! Told you all those broken blades in your garage were both fun and learning. We wouldn't be looking at this WIP if it weren't for them. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice work! I Like the hamon. Only a tiny bit too low. Most users will never reach it I suspect.

Food release looks great.

Alex's point is well made... if you need a tester... &#128521;


----------



## malexthekid (Sep 10, 2017)

Kippington said:


> Hell yes! The grind is thicker than I am used to, but it works damn well and I will continue to modify it.
> 
> I recorded some testing without a handle:
> 
> ...


Thought that about the grinder. I have been trying to find a cheap one for a hobbyist but seems its either all or nothing here in Aus. May just have to go with the belt/disc sander combo.

And always happy to provide an opinion and comparison.


----------



## milkbaby (Sep 10, 2017)

Looks nice! The hamon issue is only aesthetic IMHO. It will be a suji by the time you sharpen it that far. 

Nice work, totally dig the choil pic. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 10, 2017)

That looks great and I actually like the grind.

I admire you guys trying out new things given how much work each blade is.
Really appreciate how having 30 years of trial and error gives a leg up
So many degrees of freedom to manage.

Are you going to handle it or is this a prototype WIP that you will keep in progress?


----------

